

Twumps: A Small Social Game for a lot of Good. - mhsutton

I&#x27;m experimenting with a social game to fund good causes and I could really use some help in understanding how people might want to play it.<p>Do you know of any other ones?<p>If you use Twitter, would you play a social game based on it?<p>Thanks!
======
mhsutton
Oh BTW - the beta for the game is at
[http://twumps.wizewerx.com](http://twumps.wizewerx.com)

